# Gerry pack back carrier



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Are these any good? I got a brand new looking one for free today, and tested it out for a few minutes. It seems comfy enough. I usually sling but Bethany doesn't care for the hip carry and is too big for the kangaroo (which she loves!).


----------



## Mama25 (Jul 20, 2004)

I had one 9 yrs ago with my first and it worked ok for me and he liked it too. We only got/used the Gerry brand since of the cheaper price back then and couldn't afford the more expensive frame carriers.


----------

